# Squad Up!



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks for the new desktop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like it. He drafted two junkyard dogs in Carroll and Young and the human eraser in Thabeet. I am seeing the vision.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That wallpaper looks fantastic.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

young is going to be really good for this team... he was an absolute steal. i would have wanted young around 16-20 range.


----------



## GrizzPimp (May 12, 2004)

good stuff X.......


----------

